# My Poodle is driving me CRAZY!!!!!!!!



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

HUMM, must be going around in the poodle world. Abbe has been up my ( you know what ) for 2 days now. Hates it if Im on the computer, gets on the chair behind me BARKS, bumps me with her nose, cryes, barking again, wants to be picked up, I check her, pick her up, give her a treet, nothing helps, till I stop, get away from the computer, all is well with her then.She is happy, goes to sleep even. Don"t know what is up with her. Must be something around ??? If you find out what it is , PLEASE let me know. Good Day ( kay )


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Spring fever? I have been getting lots of attention snoots these days, Lily bumping me with her nose to get attention.

How old is Ralph? Is it a developmental stage thing or just the nice weather coming in? If he doesn't settle back down, maybe you should have your vet look him over.


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

He will be two in a couple of months. At first I worried he was antsy because he was hurt or something so I checked him over and everything seems fine. He's eating, drinking, running, ZOOMING I should say. It's like he has an over abundance of zest for life! He's zooming, running around, pestering us to give him attention, trying to lure us in to more play. He's super playful at the dog park etc. So, I think he's feeling fine. Just all excited for summer maybe? Don't tell me dogs get the "terrible twos" too - I thought the puppy stage, then teenage stage was behind us, don't tell me theres more!!! I sure hope he goes back to normal after a couple days, it's exhausting keeping up with him! (More so than usual)


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

Spring fever definitely. Dancer is 3 & all of a sudden doesn't know the meaning of her commands.
I seem to remember similar behavior last spring too.


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

I agree. Spring fever! Murphy's right there with the rest of the poodles! Hello nice weather!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Sounds like just a case of spring fever zoomies then. I hope you get settled in the next few days. 

I will say that each summer Lily becomes more and more mature. She will be five in September 2013. I feel like I notice big changes right before her birthday each year. In July 2011 I entered an obedience cluster where she did the zoomies between the novice sit and down stay (chaos off leash) the first day, then got a 195 in novice the next day. In July 2012 we went back to the same cluster and finished rally excellent (all off leash) and did pretty nice off leash heeling for open. We will be going in July 2013 with the goal of finishing RAE2 and trying graduate open (or maybe even utility). I expect we will have no silliness this year at all.

One of my poodle friends in the real world insists that spoos don't really grow up until they are five. Hopefully you won't be waiting three years.


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

I am so sunk if that is the case!!! I promised DH that Rhett would season out @ about 18 months!!! Me thinks I will keep it under my hat!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

too funny...just blame it on spring! It is finally getting nice here on Long Island too.


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Rhett'smom said:


> I am so sunk if that is the case!!! I promised DH that Rhett would season out @ about 18 months!!! Me thinks I will keep it under my hat!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


heeheehee, this was us to a "T" We kept saying Ralph will calm down at age 1, then age 1 came.... uh, Ralph will calm down at 18 months...then 18 months came... uh.. Ralph will calm down at two? FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, CALM DOWN POODLE!:bulgy-eyes:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Yup! Spring fever has hit Molly too! It doesn't help that all the wild critters are on the prowl too! Last night Molly was pacing and growling at my patio door (She NEVER growls) and I thought she was just being antsy again, but then I heard some noise and went to my bedroom window which is on the patio and Lo and Behold! Their were two very large coyotes trying to get into a bag of trash I had set out! It's a good thing I didn't automatically open the door to let her out......a lady here in SD just chased down a coyote that grabbed her cat and she actually saved it! We have warnings up that the coyotes are becoming a big problem here!
Next morning Molly was ALL OVER the patio going crazy with their scent so now she wants 'out' constantly to look for em!!!! She's driving me nuts too!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I would have to say for once our poodles aren't aligned (thank goodness) as ours seem to be played out from the sudden hot weather. It's been in the low 30's here and they love their early morning run at the crack of dawn, but then in the afternoons they have been laid out flat on the tile floor. I have been giving them ice chips in kongs, frozen with their usual food, to cool them off  Maybe Ralph loves summer, and comes alive at the beachy weather!


----------



## Mr Babykins Jasper (Dec 8, 2012)

Mine is being annoying too. Up, down, in, out, in up, down. Give me food, no I dont like that food, give me other food, blech. Throw my toys--no, im not fetching , you fetch and then throw it again. Arrrgh.


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

Mr Babykins Jasper said:


> Mine is being annoying too. Up, down, in, out, in up, down. Give me food, no I dont like that food, give me other food, blech. Throw my toys--no, im not fetching , you fetch and then throw it again. Arrrgh.


This is Misha the last few days. He keeps having me play with him and if I don't do it right away its poke poke smack. Is the slapping me in the face a poodle thing? He can pack a punch. When I play he is being adhd as far as toys. This toy, no this one, no throw this! He is zooming randomly, not his usuall schedule of just in the morning and evening. The thing that has really gained my attention is that he tried pulling books off the shelf. That stopped very quickly thank goodness. Ack! He is always goofy but somewhat out of control in his own head especially last night and today. Are the planets becoming aligned or something??


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

frankgrimes said:


> heeheehee, this was us to a "T" We kept saying Ralph will calm down at age 1, then age 1 came.... uh, Ralph will calm down at 18 months...then 18 months came... uh.. Ralph will calm down at two? FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, CALM DOWN POODLE!:bulgy-eyes:


LMAO! it may just be his personality heehee ;-)
Rusty will b three this month... Yep still waiting for his little apricot ass to calm down lol where as Lola has been cool as a cucumber as long as I can remember and she turned 2 this past December. They of course have walks, playtime, wrestling and zoomies but otherwise she is calm most if the time.. Waits to be let out, waits to be let in, waits patiently to put leash on for walks etc. 
Rusty the circus poodle... Not so much lol rusty barks to be let out, barks to be let in, barks while having his leash put on, barks to be fed.... He has me trained... and it just dawned on me... No wonder Lola is so patient... She's letting her brother do all the work lmao 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh, yeah! Spring has sprung....take him OUT for a VERY long run....? Or can he go off leash somewhere..?


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lou will be 1 year old in a few days and I thought it was odd that for the last 2 months or so she had more energy than when she was little, she was a playful but calm puppy, but she has had so much energy lately!! I thought it could have been related to her first heat, but I guess it's spring fever!!!! LOL she used to nap on the couch for hours, now she wont lay for more than a few minutes, she paces a lot, brings her leash to me to signal she wants to go potty several times per day!! brings several different toys to me over and over and I play with her throughout the day until I cant do it no more! Hehehe what Ive been doing is play fetch hard like as soon as she brings the ball I immediately throw it far and hard then repeat till she is done, so then she gets tired fast and takes a nap... 
Her energy level was very very high for a while and its getting better the last few days, she has been chillin a little bit more... Im glad to hear it can just be spring's fault since this is her first spring  and not something else more complicated


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

Maybe is has something to do with the way the planets line up... We're in autumn here, and Storm is the same... I thought it had something to do with him growing up... He's a mini and 7 months old...


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

I think it is definitely planetary as our little Pippin has also started playing up over the last couple of weeks, and we're way across the pond... She's 19 months old (toy) and a bit of a nutter at the best of times, but she's just been exasperating lately.

Mind you, she's a bit quieter at the mo as she was spayed on Friday :hurt: and she's not happy at all. So we will be glad to see her driving us crazy again! 

As first time owners we thought it was just poodles = bonkers...!!!


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

Oh , I thought I was going to go CRAZY last week. My son went on vacation and I got the glorious job of babysitting his 12 month old golden retriever. I was excited at first. Dex would have someone to play with. My spoo is 12 months too. They are the best friends (well my spoo is a little more dominate)....... But MY GOOD GOD! .......They play steady. And they get so dirty with all the mouthing. Dexter matts all around his neck more because of the mouthing. It rained for a few days so they were inside ALL the time. I thought I would go nuts. It was like having a couple of toddlers all the time. (There is a reason the good Lord lets us have children when we are young.) After a week and a half I was totally exhausted. Another spoo....not in the plans..


Oh and how could I forget to mention....THE HAIR! Man that golden sheds , even worse when they play all day! ...I even took pictures


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

cindyreef said:


> Oh and how could I forget to mention....THE HAIR! Man that golden sheds


Luke the Lab is beginning his spring molt, too. We brush enormous balls of hair out of his coat every day, and he still manages to spread hair an inch thick all over the house. Thanks be to the poodle gods for shedless poodles.


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

Oreo is 20 weeks and is a fruitcake and a half lately. He is such an turd! My husband says it's a good thing he is so cute. 

Oreo is supposed to be in training for my medical assistance dog...the past few days he just can not contain himself long enough to even sit. He has major poodle zoomies. 

I just keep telling myself that in June he will be neutered and hopefully he will calm down again. I miss my cuddle bug. This mouthy monster is wearing me out!

If anyone can find the poodle OFF button please let me know...I am tired and Oreo just found a burst of energy again.


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

> I just keep telling myself that in June he will be neutered and hopefully he will calm down again.


That's exactly what I've been telling myself about Storm...


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Time to mix things up for them! Do something new or something you haven't done in a while. I pulled out the agility tunnel at noon for my girls.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Is he neutered? If not there could be a girl in heat up to a mile away.  Bonnie is demanding of attention if Jazz isn't around to play with. If Ralph is one of those guys who wants to play fetch while you are lying on the couch a second dog can actually reduce your work.  Hope it is just spring fever.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I am crossing my fingers that this is not contagious to Remington... We go for our final evaluation on May 26th, and I am hoping he can keep his head in the game and not be twitter pated until then...


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

Lula caught it. 
She's freakin kookoo lately!


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

outwest said:


> Is he neutered? .


Oh yes, it didn't take us long to figure out he was going to be a wild child and we needed all the help we could get...He was neutered around 6mos. Lol.


I'm thinking it was spring fever. He's mostly back to normal now.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I wish Molly was...........
What is normal, anyway?


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

Storm is back to his normal self... BTW.. he'll be desexed on the 21st of May...


----------



## Dog catcher (May 27, 2012)

These are the "good ole days" when we lay down memories of active happy poodles. At least that is how we will remember these episodes in ten or fifteen years.


----------

